
Activist hosting provider RiseUp hit with a subpoena for all names, addresses - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/chadloder/status/1198077962630791174
======
rendx
Not "all names, addresses" [of all users].

The Twitter blurb is basically an incomplete quote from and a link to
[https://itsgoingdown.org/dhs-and-ice-seek-to-issue-
subpoena-...](https://itsgoingdown.org/dhs-and-ice-seek-to-issue-subpoena-in-
asheville-nc/) , so probably the post should be updated to point there (and
the title should be corrected).

"[...] Riseup.net received a subpoena requesting any and all
records/information related to names, addresses, phone numbers, email
addresses, IP addresses, MAC addresses, payment information _for the following
email_: ashevilleantiracism@riseup.net"

